

Not perfect but it's time to integrate web notifications - yehanyin
http://blog.pragmatic.ly/its-not-perfect-but-its-time-to-integrate-web

======
rickmb
Not supported in FF, not supported in IE and two competing specs.

I'd say, no, it's _not_ time to integrate web notifications.

Especially if you want a consistent user experience across browsers.

Nice informative writeup on the current state though.

~~~
yehanyin
@rickmb Thanks. Not natively supported by Firefox is bad. However, at least
the firefox user can install the extension to make it work. IE is another
story. I hope it can be supported in later version of IE 10.

Those two specs are not competing. Both Chrome and Safari supports both. But
the implementation of FF extension is based on the old spec and that's why I
say it's better to stick in old spec now to give users the consistent user
experience.

Again, thanks for reading and commenting.

------
ehutch79
Am I the only one annoyed at the examples being in coffeescript?

------
hlxwell
Although I never saw gmail has the popup notification, but I really hope when
I closed the browser, it somehow still will popup the notification, that will
be super crazy.

I am not sure if OSX support web server push notification to the "Notification
center" because, iOS is doing so.

~~~
yehanyin
Web Notification is only available when you have page opened.

There are many solutions of pubsub in web server, such as push notification in
iOS. So once your web server can push messages to the client, you can send the
notification to 'Notification Center'.

~~~
sp332
Google Chrome has added an option lately to keep running after you close the
browser window. The option is called "Continue running background apps when
Google Chrome is closed." If you click the wrench icon, there would be an
option to View Background Pages.

~~~
yehanyin
@sp332 Thanks for the info. Yup, if you install the offline Gmail, it will
still check in the background when Chrome is closed. This background feature
is only available to Chrome apps or extensions but not to the web pages.

